# Really really am looking forward to aosp!!!



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I'm so ready for AOSP so bad it isn't even funny! Please tell me I'm not the only one. But I know that I must be patient and wait. It's just that everything based on TW is so slow and laggy! Maybe it's just me idk lol! Anyways what do you guys think?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so ready for AOSP so bad it isn't even funny! Please tell me I'm not the only one. But I know that I must be patient and wait. It's just that everything based on TW is so slow and laggy! Maybe it's just me idk lol! Anyways what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


I'm using a TW based ROM and it's not laggy at all (imnuts TW4 themed EP1W with the TW4 launcher).


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Even the stock EP1W rom isn't laggy at all, you likely didn't do a step correctly if its lagging like that. While I agree that AOSP roms will be nice and a bit of an improvement, the roms we have now are quite smooth and responsive when set up properly. Are you wiping each time when flashing from one version to the next, and restoring only user apps in TB?


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I'm running the new GummyCharged and it's better but even still sometimes the launcher like to freeze. Even the whole phone freezes someone forcing me to pull the battery! I feel like I'm doing everything right when flashing a ROM, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> Well I'm running the new GummyCharged and it's better but even still sometimes the launcher like to freeze. Even the whole phone freezes someone forcing me to pull the battery! I feel like I'm doing everything right when flashing a ROM, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


Weird. Never encountered that problem. You might want to reflash. I find this rom extremely fast and smooth. Just how I always wanted it.

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so ready for it also. I know its not a biggie but it bugs me that I can't take a pic when during a call. Or low battery. I'm pretty sure AOSP will fix these small details


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Those of you running TW roms saying you have no lag, haven't experienced something like CM7 on a top end device like these. The very best TW rom with highly tweaked and overclocked kernel is slower than the AOSP roms.


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Those of you running TW roms saying you have no lag, haven't experienced something like CM7 on a top end device like these. The very best TW rom with highly tweaked and overclocked kernel is slower than the AOSP roms.


You bring out my point so well! Plus I love all the customizations of AOSP ROMs!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> You bring out my point so well! Plus I love all the customizations of AOSP ROMs!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


What exactly is the difference with AOSP, i know it means Android Open Source Project, but that means nothing to me...


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> What exactly is the difference with AOSP, i know it means Android Open Source Project, but that means nothing to me...


It is basically stock android. Meaning that there's no bloat and it takes a lot less hardware wise to run making it faster and smooth rather than its stock UI (Sense, TW, MotoBlur)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

